# SQ Seminar hosted by Mark Eldridge - DFW



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm in a rush to get to work, but as promised here is the first contact I received from Mark on the proposed SQ seminar. Here's the email:

Hi David,

Robert Ables called me this afternoon and told me about the DIYMA meet and greet that you put together, and some of the topics you discussed. I read through the threads that Robert forwarded to me also. It sounds like you have a really enthusiastic group going. I'll definitely have to start participating in some of the forum discussions.

Robert and I also discussed the Advanced Sound Quality seminars that I teach several times a year, and that it might be something that the DIYMA group would be interested in attending. I have been planning at least one prior to the T-Town Invitational, and if it makes sense to have it in the DFW area, and there are enough people that would attend, we can arrange for that possibility.

Attached is a sumary of the possible topics that can be covered in the class. It can be a one, two, or three day class, depending on what the attendees want to cover, and how much time they want to spend with hands-on practice and demonstrations. The classes I have put together are very practical, with only enough theory to explain the topics. There are numerous demonstrations and practice sessions also. We get very intensive, an ddig as deep as anyone wants to into each topic. No SQ related topic is out of bounds. We can cover anything you want to discuss. Handout notes are also included, and I ahve many different test CD's, tools, and book information available too. 

And, I don't do PowerPoint presentations in these SQ classes... They bore me as much or more than anyone else... 

If we can organize a class sometime between now and Labor Day weekend before the Tulsa event, we can also set up a tweak and tune session at my facility in Tulsa a day before the show (Thursday or Friday) so that anyone that attends the class can get their system really dialed in for the event.

If you're interrested, and think some of the others in the group would be, let me know, and we can get a class put together. I promise you, it would be a lot of fun, and you would learn more about car audio sound quality in two days than you can from any other source. 

Give me a call any time.

Thanks!

Mark Eldridge


There is also a menu of the topics that could be covered but I can't copy it till I get back and upgrade my Office. 
Mobile Soundstage Engineering 
Advanced Sound Quality Workshop Topics 

- This is a very abbreviated list of topics that can be covered in a one to three day course.
- Additional, more advanced topics (not listed here) are also available for subsequent courses. 
- The times listed with each topic is an average time required to adequately cover each, with some hands-
on practice time included. The actual time needed to cover each will vary depending on how much class 
time can be dedicated to it, the coverage detail desired, and the amount of hands-on practice is desired. 
- One, two, or three day courses can be created by choosing from the listed topics.

Introduction and Overview (15 minutes)

Why Do We Do What We Do???
Workshop Curriculum Overview - What We Will Do in the Workshop
What Really Matters… 


The Many Parts of Music (30 minutes)

Definitions and Terms
Instruments and Vocalists
Amplified and Un-Amplified Performances
Performance Venues: Studios, Clubs, Concert Halls, Etc.
The Emotional Involvement - What is it about the music that gets our blood pumping?


Our Audio Reference (1 to 2 hours) 

The standard with which we compare audio system performance 

What is an appropriate reference, and how do we get one?
Live Performances
Live vs. Recorded Music
The Recording and How It Affects What We Hear
The Listening Room and Environment 
Near-field, Far-field, Car-field?
The Sound Reproduction System - Studio, Home Audio, Headphone Systems, Etc.
So what is the “perfect” reference system?
Listening Critically to Recordings


Using Your Ears 101 (1 to 2 hours)

A simple setup to teach yourself how to recognize acoustical problems
Equalization, crossovers, Signal delay, etc.
Comparison of analyzer measurement techniques with adjustments made by ear


Tools, Tools, Tools……. (1 to 3 hours)

CDs and Software
Acoustical Analyzers: (RTA, TEF, etc) How they work, how to use them, how to interpret the data 
Other useful tools – oscilloscope, Radio Shack amplifier, DVM, etc.
Books, Articles, the Internet, and other sources of “information”
Your Ears - Definitely the most important and effective tool in your arsenal!!!!!
Using the Tools Most Effectively
Analyzing the Data




The Human Hearing System (1 hour)

Why We Hear What We Hear
Anatomy and how each part of the hearing system contributes to the aural experience
Do We All Hear the Same Things?
Hearing loss and how it affects what we can hear
Frequency Threshold Shift (a.k.a Listening Fatigue)
How We Localize Sounds – Spatial Responses
Localization Demonstrations
What is Ambience, anyway???
Perception of Frequency Response
Loudness Effects
Psycho-Acoustics
Distortion – How much is too much? 


The Vehicle’s Acoustical Environment (2 to 4 hours)

Defining the Problem Areas
Reflective surfaces, absorptive surfaces, cats and dogs living together….
Near Field vs. Far Field – What do we really have?
Pathlength, pathlength, pathlength
Relative locations of tweeters, mids, and other drivers
Comb filtering, and other acoustical issues
Reflections Good and Bad…


Acoustical Treatments (1 to 3 hours)

What’s the purpose?
Types of Acoustical Treatments
Basic Acoustical Treatment Philosophy
Controlling “Bad” Reflections 
Controlling Speaker Dispersion Patterns
Recognizing and Finding Reflections
Diffusion


Car Audio System Design (2 to 4 hours)

Vehicle Selection – If you have a choice
Important vehicle interior considerations
Basic System Configuration
How many speakers are really needed?
What are your goals for the system?
What are you willing to give up to attain your goals?
How Far Are You Willing to Go?
Equipment Selection Questions
Speaker Locations - General Philosophy
Speaker Locations – Specific Recommendations and Techniques for all speakers

Speaker Placement Experiments and Testing
(This is a very extensive part of the curriculum, and must be covered in great detail with lots of time dedicated to hands and ears on demos and experimentation)

Enclosure design, size, and construction considerations
Aperiodic Subwoofer Systems
Mid-bass and Midrange enclosures




Component Selection (1 hour)

Signal Processors
Front Stage Speakers
Midrange and Tweeter
Horns vs. Conventional Drivers
Subwoofers
Mid-Bass Drivers (if needed)
Everything Else…


System Level Setting and Gain Structure – The Most Important Tuning Step!!! (1.5 hours)

What is it?
Why is it so important?
The Important Factors
Tools Needed
The Steps on How to Do It


System Tuning Tips and Techniques (2 to 4 hours)

Crossovers
Equalizers
Signal Delay
Dynamic processors
Multi-channel specific tuning
Using psycho-acoustics to your advantage


Speaker/Enclosure Frequency Response Testing (2 hours)

Consistent and realistic measurement techniques
Interpreting the data
A realistic approach to addressing some response problems


The Listener/System Interface (30 minutes)

Keep it simple
Make it easy to deal with
Ear/Hand coordination
Computers and analyzers are great, but trust your ears!


Competition Specific Topics (2 to 3 hours)

Installation Presentation
RTA / SPL Tuning and adjustments
Photo Book guidelines
Specific rules interpretations

This is a RARE,RARE opportunity that is being offered here and I hope many of you will be able to avail yourself of this. Please post if you are interested, and if enough people show interest we can go forward. This won't be a ragtag put together deal like at my house. We are talking professionals here with more knowledge of our sport than you could hope to gather anywhere else. It's not cheap, but then neither is what is being offered. Foos


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm in.
It's not everyday that you get to learn a multi world champion.
Cant wait for it.

Jorge.


----------



## SFAJeff (May 30, 2007)

Sounds interesting, count me in depending on the dates.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow what a fantastic opportunity. I hope to attend someday! I remember watching Mark at the USACi finals in Kansas City at Bartle Hall for several years. Good luck and I hope you all enjoy this once in a lifetime session! Thank you Mark for sharing your knowledge to others.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep, this should be a really good seminar. 

I talked with Robert and David, and we're going to see what those that want to attend feel would be the best time and location for the class. Initial thinking was to do it a couple of weeks before the T-Town Invitational to allow everyone to get their systems dialed in early. But it probably makes more sense to have the class during the 2 or 3 days before the show at my facility in Tulsa, so that those travelling long distances would only have to travel once. And if the class is on Wednesday and Thursday, then Friday can be used to tweak everyone's cars.

Every time I teach this class, it is a lot of fun. We get really deep into any topic someone wanst to discuss, and there are LOTS of hands on demonstrations and practice time for tuning techniques.

Plus, I talked with Robert, and we talked about going go-kart racing Thursday or Friday. The JRP speedway in Tulsa has gas powered high-speed karts, and an awesome track. 

If you're interested, keep posting your ideas. If you want to attend, let me know via e-mail, and I can send you specific details, hotel information, pricing, etc. 


Mark Eldridge
[email protected]


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

As long as its not on the 3rd weekend of August(16th,17th) Im in.

btw I work for a video production company and a photo production company. If you guys want to capture this event on to a dvd (that you can sell here at DIYMA or just independently.) let me know, I can arrange something.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> As long as its not on the 3rd weekend of August(16th,17th) Im in.


Ditto...I'm up north that weekend


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Where?... 
I have A.D.D. (need shorter senteces)


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Mark this is what iv been looking for,
Keep us posted on a date.. I may have the chance to get more people aswell
Did i miss the price?


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

It was mentioned earlier somewhere around $300 I think......"think"


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

if its during the week I will not be able to attend. =(


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

$300 for each of us? Damn, I hate to say it, but I don't have the cash to drop on something like this that isn't food.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> $300 for each of us? Damn, I hate to say it, but I don't have the cash to drop on something like this that isn't food.


I would be VERY surprised if the price is that low. Mark's time has is very valuable. I would think it will be a bit more.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Rick Sellers said:


> I would be VERY surprised if the price is that low. Mark's time has is very valuable. I would think it will be a bit more.


I'm not saying that it's over priced by any means. 
Problem remains (in my case) that $300 is like eating at Panda Express like 49 times!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> $300 for each of us? Damn, I hate to say it, but I don't have the cash to drop on something like this that isn't food.


Well you missed the free one at the meet, I told you to come inside...I blame your g/f


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> Well you missed the free one at the meet, I told you to come inside...I blame your g/f


I didn't get to hear the whole shabang but I got to hear discussion about AP membranes which was something I wished we'd expanded on more. I'd like to use something like that in a HT application and possibly for some mids in the car.

And I don't feel bad blaming her, she's more than cute enough.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> I didn't get to hear the whole shabang but I got to hear discussion about AP membranes which was something I wished we'd expanded on more. I'd like to use something like that in a HT application and possibly for some mids in the car.
> 
> And I don't feel bad blaming her, she's more than cute enough.


 I missed a AP discussion too.....was this after I left?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

HUGE REQUEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! would it be at all possible to record this seminar and put it on a dvd or 2? I know I definitely would love to attend but am unable to make the trip. Is this at all possible?


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

bobditts said:


> HUGE REQUEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! would it be at all possible to record this seminar and put it on a dvd or 2? I know I definitely would love to attend but am unable to make the trip. Is this at all possible?


X2


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I am pretty sure that Mark wont allow that. these seminars are a big part of his job, and income.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

dejo said:


> I am pretty sure that Mark wont allow that. these seminars are a big part of his job, and income.


Yeah, it's like going into a theater and recording the movie


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

lol Well I didnt say pass themout for free. I was expecting to pay.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Yeah, it's like going into a theater and recording the movie


However, you can buy the movie at a later date previously viewed for about $9.99 on DVD and take it home forever. LOL

I would be interested in paying for a DVD and more than $9.99 just to get the info Mark can provide. I am unable to attend seminars 99% of the time due to everything the military has going on right now. I would be whiling to drop $100-$125 on a DVD with the info on it though.

I would think this could be very lucrative for Mark also in the income department. You tape it once make a good DVD version then copy it and sell it off for $100-$150 a DVD. You do not get the hands-on portion still so if you wanted the full meal deal and were able to attend the seminar you could still do that.

The only thing would be trying to make it were the DVD cannot be copied. So if you want it you would have to purchase it from Mark or a place of distribution of his choosing.

Things like these DVDs would help spread great info, knowledge and help build the industry. IMO

To bad this will probably never happen but we can all dream right.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

x3
A DVD would be great.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

$300 with giude book


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys and gals,

I can not put pricing on the forum. The forum is supposed to be more for informational purposes to let people know about it. But I do reply to direct e-mails... 

I'm definitely looking at a two day class, as we really need that much time to get through the most important topics, and we'll be pushing hard to do that. Normally, this information is spread over a 4 or 5 day time frame, but I figure you guys have been around a while, and can keep up with a quick pace. 

I'm also working a T-Town Invitational competitor's discount, so if you compete in the show, the class won't cost you as much. 

As far as scheduling the class, it's really up to the people that want to attend as to when we do it. 

One option is during the week prior to the T-Town Invitational, so competitors will only have to travel once to Tulsa. This option would be Thursday and Friday, Aug 28-29 before the T-Town Invitational.

The other option is to have a class on any weekend prior to that. Obviously, the weekend of August 16-17 is out for some, but the 9-10 weekend, or the 23-24 weekend will work also. I can accomodate either of them also too. 

Maybe it gets broken into two classes, one on a weekend, and one during the week just before the show. As long as we have at least 8 or more people for each, we're good to go. You guys tell me.

I may do a DVD at some point in the future. One of my good friends does everything related to video production for a living, and has an awesome studio to shoot in. But we can't get in on short notice like this. Maybe this fall during another class... But no promises... 

Plus, watching a DVD to learn about things you need to experience with your ears, eyes, and hands all at the same time??? it's absolutely not the same as being there to experience the demos and practice sessions. We're dealing with very technical, practical applications and techniques that really need to be experienced hands-and-ears-on to truly grasp them. And most of the demos are totally unique to this class. If you tried to duplicate the demos yourself to go along with a DVD, you'd spend way more than simply attending the class. I'm not saying we won't do a DVD in the future, but if we do, it probably would not have all of the classroom work included, because much of the experience could not be transferred to the person watching the DVD.

Anyhow, keep posting. I'll do everything I can to accomodate anyone that wants to attend one of the Advanced SQ classes next month. 

We've got to work fast at this point, especially if we want to do a class the second weekend of August.

Mark Eldridge
[email protected]


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok, it seems there is some interest so I will post this on EliteCar audio and the USACi forums too. They may reach another audience entirely.
For myself, those wanting a DVD are really missing the whole point of this. While it might be fun to watch, and maybe get a little out of, this opportunity can only be fully experienced in person, hands on, the experts in your car and perhaps even in his.
It appears like Mark is willing to communicate directly with interested parties so I urge you to do so.
I can ONLY do this on a weekend so even Thursdays and Fridays are out for me. Lets get a date together and try to move forward.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont know Mark but would say that he is one of my top 2 most respected people in the industry. I know his ability is only matched by a select few if that. If I am in I will prolly attend, and am sure that there is alot to be learned by most of us, and the value would be immeasureable.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

OK, we'll work on a weekend class too. 

I've got three people already committed to the Thursday/Friday class on August 28/29, so that one's a definite go.

The two weekends that are open for a Saturday/Sunday class are August 9/10 and August 23/24. You guys keep posting, and figure out which one works the best. I can work around either one.

I'll also do some checking to see if there is any good live music in Tulsa around the class dates. If so, we can go listen to some live music one evening.

Mark Eldridge
[email protected]


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

Mark Eldridge said:


> OK, we'll work on a weekend class too.
> 
> I've got three people already committed to the Thursday/Friday class on August 28/29, so that one's a definite go.
> 
> ...


is the windjammer still open and doing live music everyday? been a while since I lived in Tulsa


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Also, for those interested in a weekend seminar, figure out where it makes sense to do it. It would be easiest to set up in my facility here, but I if most of the people attending the weekend class are in the DFW area for example, we can do it there. It might cost a few dollars more to rent a space to hold the class, but I can travel within a reasonable distance from Tulsa.

Mark Eldridge
[email protected]


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Let'a see what we can put together, I posted on Elite and Usaci forums too.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Gotta Talk with my boss & Wife,
Its a bit of a trip-- Anyone else comming from my way for car pool?

>Trip distance: 860.32 miles Time: 12 hrs 49 mins<


----------



## RobertAbles (Jul 22, 2008)

Guys!

This seminar is very interactive. 

For example: 

You will be listening to a VERY good reference system Mark has setup and dialing on an eq connected to it trying to fix a frequency problem that Mark inputs from another eq, to learn about frequency ranges/fixes/tendencies, etc. 

Lots of SQ games, if you will, to really learn. 

There are a lot of very simple processes we go though to tune a system that really anyone that is not deaf can learn and apply.

Don't think of this as way over your head, book study only, boring "seminar".

It is interactive and hands on...

Hope you guys can attend!

Robert


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

RobertAbles said:


> There are a lot of very simple processes we go though to tune a system that really anyone that is not deaf can learn and apply.
> Robert


Last weekend Robert teached me some of this processes while in my car.
Let me tell you guys that in a couple of hours he took my car into a totally different level.
And it was very interactive.
He didn't just got in there and started pushing buttons. He told me what WE were looking for and made sure that I undertood the process.
I'm not missing this.
No way.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Come on guys, this needs to take place, and soon.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

im in, whats the price again? I can probably get work to pay for it


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

You will have to contact Mark directly for prices.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,

We've got a ton of interest in the August 28, 29 class just before the T-Town Invitational show, with over 10 firmly commitmened to attend so far. 

There are also a number of people interested in a weekend seminar, but we need to nail down a firm set of dates for this one. If it is going to be before the T-Town Invitational, (which I think it would be great if we can pull it off) it needs to be either the August 9, 10 weekend, or the August 23, 24 weekend, and be held in either the Mobile Soundstage Engineering facility in the Tulsa area, or some place in the Dallas/ Fort Worth area. 

So, if you are looking at the weekend class, get your prefered dates in here soon, as we've got to get moving.

I will send out more detailed information this week to each of you that have contacted me directly and expressed interest in the class.

Anyone that wants to attend, please let me know as soon as you can, so we can make appropriate arrangements for the number of people that will be attending. 

I'll tell you what, with the caliber of people that we will have at the seminars, with many attendees being experienced competitors and judges, we will definitely have some interesting discussions and exchanges of ideas. I'm really looking forward to these seminars!

Mark Eldridge
Mobile Soundstage Engineering
[email protected]
(918) 810-2535


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Talked to Mark earlier, if ya'll want this to happen you need to contact him soon, he's a busy man and needs to make other plans if we can't get enough people together for this.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

It looks like we're going to postpone the DFW area seminar until sometime in October. With such short notice, not enough people can commit to attend, so we'll wait and do it when it makes more sense for everyone.

The seminar on Thursday and Friday, August 28, 29, before the T-Town Invitational is a definite go! I'll be sending e-mails to everyone that has contacted me directly within a few days to get registrations moving forward, and make preparations for everyone that will be here.

I'll limit the number attending to no more than 30, as I want to make sure everyone has time to get their hands and ears on the demonstrations and practice sessions. So if you want to attend, you should get registered sooner rather than later.

Looking forward to it...

Mark Eldridge
Mobile Soundstage Engineering
[email protected]
(918) 810-2535


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm making final preparations for the August 28, 29 Advanced SQ seminar. Burning CDs, printing materials, T-Shirts, etc... All of the demos and experiments are ready to roll, and I've been getting very closely re-aquainted with the reference system. I've also got a few new ideas for demonstrations tht have been added.

We need to get moving on registrations, and unfortunately, my website hosting company is still making some changes to the system, and I will not be able to get a new page added for those that want to attend to register on-line. So, until I can get that up, if you are planning to attend, simply e-mail me directly an [email protected] and I can send you a PayPal invoice link. 

Get in touch with me if you have any questions.


Mark Eldridge 
Mobile Soundstage Engineering 
[email protected]
(918) 810-2535


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Mark,
Do you have a date for later this year?
Im trying to work somthin with my boss & I to come out
I would drive he would fly, Comming out from Durango,co
Thanks Troy


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Troy, and anyone else interested in an October seminar, 

The available weekend dates I have for a seminar in October are 4/5, 18/19, and 25/26. 

Start posting your preferences, and we can get dates nailed down in the next couple of weeks to allow everyone to make time and preparations for it.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Just got word from Ben Vollmer. He's offered to give a Car Audio Nationals Judging CD to anyone attending the August 28, 29 seminar. 

That's awesome! Thanks, Ben!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Mark Eldridge said:


> Hey Troy, and anyone else interested in an October seminar,
> 
> The available weekend dates I have for a seminar in October are 4/5, 18/19, and 25/26.
> 
> Start posting your preferences, and we can get dates nailed down in the next couple of weeks to allow everyone to make time and preparations for it.


I vote for 18/19 or 25/26.
Either one I'm in.

Jorge.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

doitor said:


> I vote for 18/19 or 25/26.
> Either one I'm in.
> 
> Jorge.


Im shooting for Oct. 25/26
Me & 1

i will conferm soon


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

25 and 26 is good for me too, lets plan on that.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Sounds good! As of right now, we are officially setting the dates for an Advanced SQ Seminar in the DFW area on October 25, 26. I'll get busy with the details, and we'll get it moving.

This will also be great timing for USACi Finals preparation. We will have plenty of time to get systems tweaked out before the big show. 

As soon as I get this other seminar finished up next week, I'll get the details worked out for the DFW seminar. 

I guess I'll actually get to meet most of you next week in Tulsa. We can discuss some of the specifics as to what your priorities are for the DFW seminar then.

Looking forward to this one... DFW is a great area to find some good live music too. Maybe we can hit a jazz club in the evening.

Mark Eldridge
Mobile Soundstage Engineering


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Mark,
Is this a class you will have multi times per year?
the shop just landed a massive home install
Im not sure if i can do Oct ..
The owner of the shop said more in the Late Nov/Dec area..
damn its always somthing..


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

The Advanced SQ class schedule is really based on demand. If you can get at least 10 people to commit to attending a particular seminar, we can do it just about anywhere, and whenever the scheduled date makes sense.

Right now, the only two classes scheduled ate the one in Tulsa next week, and the one in DFW in October.

I can not say with any specificity when the next one will be. I'd like to shoot for one in late fall, and maybe one in early spring, but until there is some development in committed attendees, those are tentative.

Tell your boss that you're going to learna lot about practical application of acoustical principles. We'll be discussing a lot of things that not only apply to car audio, but to audio in general, and it will help you in doing those home audio systems, and make them sound better, hence resulting in more satisfied customers...  And quite honestly, I'm not kidding. A lot of what we cover is applicable in any audio system you might work on.


Hope you can find a way to get it on your schedule. It would be well worth the time and effort.

Give me a call if you've got questions about the class that might answer somethings for your boss, to help convince him to cut you loose for a couple of days. (918) 810-2535 

Mark Eldridge
Mobile Soundstage Engineering


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Mark,

DFW is doable ( I travel there frequently for work) but it would be without my car  

Do you think that you will be doing something in the Atlanta or Nashville areas soon. If so, I would be very intereseted.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Met Mark and several of the guys that took the seminar in Tulsa.
All said they learned more about SQ and car audio in general in those 2 days that they had in a lot of time, with a LOT of lost time and $$$$$.
Can't wait for the DFW seminar.
If all goes well I'll bring a couple of friends from Mexico.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Alright Guys, this is the time to resurrect this thread. I was in the same boat as Doitor, I met some folks, saw Marks facility, and what he will bring to the seminars. October 25-26seems to be the tentative date. For those who are wondering if this is worth the money, the simple answer is YES<YES<YES. I'll call Mark over the weekend and see if we can't get this off the ground.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

Yep, we had a blast in the Tulsa seminar last week... Definitely the fire hose effect to get all the information covered in only two days. 

Robert is helping me with the venue to hold the seminar now. There are several options, and we will have that worked out by the end of September. It will likely be in the mid-cities area between dallas and Ft Worth.

For those competing in the USACi Finals, we'll focus on some things that will help in the competition lanes, and use the competition CD for some of the classroom demonstrations. If anyone attending has specific ideas for a competition related topic not listed, let me know and maybe we can add it to the agenda.

We'll also set aside time to tweak on each person's car if needed. (I heard David's and Jorge's cars in Tulsa... They sound good already...)

I'm heading to Santiago, Chile next week for an SQ seminar with Sony Latin America. When I get home, I'll get more information in the forum, and hopefully have my website issues resolved so I can post pictures of the past seminars, better descriptions of the course and the demonstrations, etc.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Cool Mark, you need anything just let me know. You have my number too.


----------



## Jhemi80 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mark- 

Is there a chance you might be giving a seminar somewhere in California/West Coast any time in semi-near future? 

Texas is too far for me to trave if I bring my car.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

I'm one of the people who took Mark's seminar in Tulsa. I've been doing this for 19 years or so---I wish I could have sat through this seminar 19 years ago--it would have saved me a lot of time, money, and headaches. I learned more than I can put into words. I'm still digesting some of the things he talked about. Unbelievable amount of information. 

The real key to this seminar is that it goes beyond theory and into him actually showing you how what he is talking about work with real demonstrations. 

Well worth the money--without a doubt.


----------

